# cardon or aluminum



## Hunterdude (Feb 6, 2008)

im just starting to bow hunt and am wondering what arrow to get :bop:


----------



## patrick grumley (Mar 9, 2007)

Carbon without question.


----------



## montana_wild (Nov 2, 2011)

Carbon hands down. Just be sure to always flex your arrows before shooting.


----------



## Hunterdude (Feb 6, 2008)

thanks. but what do u mean flex


----------



## patrick grumley (Mar 9, 2007)

To flex, grab the arrow by both ends and flex. If there is weak spot in the carbon the arrow will break.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Carbons are not supposed to have weak spots.... Thats one of the selling points................. oke:


----------



## montana_wild (Nov 2, 2011)

^carbon sometimes fractures if you miss a target or hit something hard. If you don't flex your arrows you won't know the arrow is cracked and on the next shot......... you might end up with an arrow through your hand. Ouch! Just remember to check your arrows fairly often.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

That's why I still like my aluminum arrows...... I'm not sure carbon would make it through my practice sessions (shooting at stumps, small rock, dirt clumps etc.)


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Ive never had a carbon "explode" on me, although it can happen, I think its about as common as your bow exploding in your hand at the shot.

In fact, ive seen more compounds derail off a cam than I have carbon arrows explode.

Love carbon, ill likely never shoot another aluminum. Dont have to worry about bending em, and far tougher. There isnt really an in-between with em, they're either lost, broken, or still good.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Amen.
The only exception I've found is the 'super slim' types can get damaged if you don't have the proper sized 'spacers' or 'connecters' between the shaft and the head.Not sure that makes sense the way I've tried to describe it but repeated use without them will damage the shaft ends.
If I don't lose or bust them off in a critter,I have them forever.When I get low or get sucked into trying new types(rarely),I often end up with remnants that continue to serve along with other shafts.Sometimes 3 brands in my quiver at one time-which drives friends and 'techies' nuts but ALL shoot to the same point with that bow or wouldn't be there.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I wont be switching any time soon. I have nearly 10 dozen aluminum shafts/arrows. About 1/2 of those being shaft which only cost me 50 cents each. I'm puting together my own arrows for about 2 bucks apiece and only lose or bend a couple per year. With broadhead I have about $3-4 into my arows vs about $10- $14 many guys have into their carbons and broadheads.

My brother still has 6 of the original 12 XX75 aluminum arrows he bought over 25 years ago. Those arrows easily have 10,000 or more shots on them (in the field) and only 1 of the 12 was ever bent. They were on tough arrow.


----------



## Dave R (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm going with carbona AND aluminum. I currently shoot carbon only but loved the last set I had which was carbon coated aluminum. The ones I plan to get next are Easton FMJ's. I've shot them into my targets with no problem pulling them out and like the AL on the outside. The carbon ones I used have all stuck tough into the target and are hard to get out. I love the GPI at my spine on the FMJ's and the thinner shaft is a bonus at the weight.

Funny you mention the bastard set in the quiver. I have 3 sets of 2 arrows that are different in my quiver now with different heads on them for different hunting. All shoot in the same 2" spread at 20 yards.

Good luck and make sure you get the right spined arrows regardless of what type you go with.

Dave


----------

